# NEW PUPPY JUMPING ON/ATTACKING ADULT DOG



## magner (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a lovely 3.5 year old female Havanese, Lulu, who is an absolute pleasure. My husband and I just got Charlie two months ago from the same breeder and, in fact, Charlie and Lulu share the same mommy. Charlie is now 5 months old and is just full of hell. He's very, very cute.

The problem is that Charlie likes to jump on Lulu, bite and pull her whiskers, her ears, and how now decided to hump her from behind. Lulu has the run of the house; Charlie (of course due to his young age) does not as we are still training him. Both pups sleep in separate crates at night from day one in my bedroom. My husband is retired and stays with them all day (I work full time).

Lulu (sometimes) doesn't care that he's doing this to her, however, for fear that he may eventually get an eye, we generally pull him off of her (Charlie is on a VERY long leash during the day - - we just this weekend took down the ex-pen). Other times, she growls and gets a little nasty and goes after him, but never to hurt him. Other times they play that famous Havanese game "Run Like Hell" through the living and dining rooms, but not too often.

My question is should I just let nature run its course and let Charlie abuse Lulu or should I continue to get him off of her and try to control him? What should I do when he starts humping her from behind?

Charlie will get neutered in about a month or so. Will this actually REALLY slow him down? He's much more spritely than Lulu EVER was. The one thing I must thank Charlie for is that Lulu has actually become an EATER since we've gotten him.

Thank you all so much for your help.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

When I got Jack (2nd Hav), it was a rough couple of months. I could not wait for Jack to get big enough. Dexter was teaching Jack some manners, if it got too much for me to handle, I would distract them, go outside, move about in the house, get them playing with toys. Jack was trying to be the boss, well it did not work, Dexter is still the top dog in yhe house.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Magner. 

Except for a few minor details, you could exchange the names in your post for Augie and Finn. Augie was 2.5 years old when we brought Finn home. Augie had a beautiful full coat when Finn came to live. Finn, too, would hang from his beard, facial hair, chew his topknot - totally ruined Augie's coat. At first Augie thought it was great having a little brother (at least I think he did), but as Finn got older, I could tell he was getting more and more unhappy with the constant mauling. We would watch closely and when it appeared that Augie had had enough, we separated the two into different rooms, although they were both still in the main part of the house with us. Finn is also a humper; it usually happens in the midst of hard play and wrestling. I don't know if it is the right thing to do, but we discourage it with a 'Finn, off'. In the beginning, I physically had to remove him at times. Finn is coming up on 2 years in a few days. He is beginning to mellow a little. Augie's coat has grown back. But my two were totally unmatched in energy levels for a long time. I am not sure who is top dog here. Augie usually defers to Finn....UNLESS it is something he really wants, and he will growl at Finn, and Finn will back off. It has taken time, but their relationship seems to be improving.

I might add that Finn still has not been altered. From research I had done, I wanted to wait until he was older than a year, and then he developed allergies and the vet wanted to wait until they were well under control.


----------

